# C Spire SGSIII



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

As you probably know, C Spire is planning on releasing the SGSIII

Will it have the same bugs current roms on C Spire have such as roaming issues and the mobile network settings bug on MTD roms?


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Isn't this the fascinate/mesmerize/showcase forum....


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

.....


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes and I'm asking if it will have the same problems the showcase currently has


----------



## bfmetcalf (Jan 25, 2012)

No way to know, I haven't heard of anybody with one yet....


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

ReidandKat said:


> As you probably know, C Spire is planning on releasing the SGSIII
> 
> Will it have the same bugs current roms on C Spire have such as roaming issues and the mobile network settings bug on MTD roms?


I've not had either of these issues with the later ICS ROMs


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

Do you have a showcase and are able to go to mobile
Network settings without the phone going straight to roaming?


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

ReidandKat said:


> Do you have a showcase and are able to go to mobile
> Network settings without the phone going straight to roaming?


Yes, CSpire Showcase.
And on ics, I can go to network settings and make changes, no worries with roaming. I'm using AOKP built for showcase

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

